# Male dogs fighting



## KayKA10 (Jan 3, 2006)

Our female is in heat right now (she went into heat really early, before we could get her fixed). Well our 2 male dogs are being horribly mean. Ive broken up about 4 fight from them today and put them in the kennel for about an hour after. They have never done this before! My husband got bit trying to split them up earlier, theyre latching on and not letting go. Bently isnt too roughed up but bibby is all stratched up and bleeding. Hes acting fine and just wanting to play with our female but he looks really messed up. Im waiting on my hubby to take him to the vet but what can I do to stop them from fightin? Im sooo upset, Ive never dealt with this from them in 2 years! Help!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How scary! I haven't had to deal with anything like that with my guys so I might not be much help. The only thing I can think of is to get someone to "babysit" one of the boys until the female is out of heat. Or to keep them separated in different areas/rooms of the house. That sounds awful! Keep us updated.. I hope Bibby is ok!


----------



## KayKA10 (Jan 3, 2006)

Bibby is just laying around right now not even bothering Pixie. I know they cant do anything to her because they both have belly bands on so I dont have to worry about that. I have had BEntly in the kennel since posting this but I think Im going to try to take him out again. Theyve always been such babies, so its hard to lock them up. Pretty much Bibby is always just trying to play with Pixie and Bently gets mad and starts showing his teeth and growling and then Bibby does the same and then they just rush at each other and latch on. Im so upset because Im trying to taske care of my 10 week old daughter and cant just drop her to break them up, plus I cant just stick my hands in there and risk getting bit.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Would it be better to have one of them fixed? I think they may be fighting to see who is going to mating rights etc...Although on the other hand its werid though that it hadnt haqppened before now...puzzling. Im sorry you have to go through that.*hug*


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

Keep the males seperated from each other, and the female. Belly bands don't prevent pregnancy. They will fight its nature. They may also stop eating for a few days. Good luck


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree they are fighting to become Top Dog, two uneautered dogs will it isn't just them most will . 
I suggest getting at least one of them done unless you are planning on breeding I suggest getting them both done.
As said above Belly bands dont prevent the dogs from mating, if they can find a way to get to her they will and band will stop them.

I hope Bibby is ok bless. Boys......

Please let us know how he is?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive seen males get out of even the best made belly bands, ive seen females get out of weven the best made "panties" and ive SEEN females and males HELP eachother out of these devices!

kenneling is also not a secure option unless they are sollid walls and doors, females HAVE gotten pregnant through crates and chainlink fences.

the fighting is 100% normal, 2 intact males around an intact female in heat, both meales are competing for the right to breed, this causese dominance and territorial fighting, and can be VERY dangerous. males can and will fight to death if they feel the need to!

is there a real reason you have 3 intact dogs in your home?
obviously if your not familiar with 2 male dogs fighting over a female in heat your not ready to breed...
personally id be getting both males neutered ASAP and the female done once shes past this heat.

untill then keep all 3 dogs in seperate rooms whenever possible.

as has been said, Belly bands do NOT mean the female cant get pregnant, it just means your males are going to have an extra time getting out of them...and they will eventually

this is especially dangerous since the female and younger male are siblings if ive read your previous posts correctly...

after looking through past posts your chis are very cute but nowhere neer the breed standard, and being the younger male and the female are siblings, PLEASE spay and neuter. the 2 males could be done NOW, and the female mst vets wil spay a couple weeks after the ehat has finnished.


----------



## KayKA10 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well we just got Pixie about 3 months ago and we werent sure if we wanted to breed FURTHER down the line but shes sooo small and just a great little girl that we decided about a month ago that we didnt want to do it and we were planning on getting her fixed as soon as the vet came back on base but she went into heat before we could get her fixed. We hadnt gotten the boys fixed yet because we were sure if later on we would want to breed with my moms dog. 

Bibby is okay but now Bently has a hurt paw. Bibby latched on to it a few days ago and wouldnt let go. Thanfully I had a friend here to help me get them apart even though I did end up being bit a few times. For the past 2 days now that have been locked up seperatly all day. I feel soo bad  but its all we can do since theres no one here to take them until shes out of being in heat. Neither of them have eaten in like 2 or 3 days and they look sooo sick so today I finally got them to eat some wet dog food and a little nutri cal before they wouldnt eat anymore. Bibby wont even pee outside, he just freaks out and wants in to mess with Pixie. The thing is, he doesnt even try to mate with her. He just licks her and wants to be able to see her and not have Bently near her. Bently hasnt tried either, hes just doing the same thing as Bibby which causes the fight.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its so stressfull for them. I know its hard but keep up the work, its better for them all and once she comes out of heat everything will return to normal.
he may not be trying to mate with her because she might not be quite ready yet, theres a fairly small window during that time that she will actually accept a male so she may just not be ready yet, which means keeping an ever watchfull eye on them as a just in case.

its much better for their health and mental state to spay/neuter especialy if your not planning on showing.


----------



## KayKA10 (Jan 3, 2006)

Also... Ive never posted pictures of Pixie. We had our female Bella before but due to housing on base, we had to give her to my mom. She was the one who is Bentlys sister, but we no longer have her. We just bought our own house so we were able to get another female and thats when we got Pixie.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Well hopefully they will be spayed and neutured soon so there wont be any more suffering...some vets will actually perform the procedure whilst the female is in heat. AI hope they will be fixed before she is in heat again as that would be very unfair on the dogs. im leaving this thread now as I dont particulary like it. its mean.


----------

